# Sheet metal Die



## احمد صدقى (4 أبريل 2007)

السلام عليكم
اريد كتاب خاص باسطمبات ال Sheet metal


----------



## ahmed moawad (16 أغسطس 2007)

ياريت لما يجيلك تقولى واكون شاكرلك جدا


----------



## عمار باقر سالم (1 أغسطس 2008)

*أريد بحوث عن تجارب ال Enginering Plasticity*

أرجو الرد من الأخوة الخبراء عن مواقع لتحميل بحوث جديدة من جامعات رصينة حول موضوع Homogenous deformation of Sheet Metal Forming (Flanging) بتخصص هندسة إنتاج فرع قوالب وعدد وذلك لعمل بحث أصيل وغير موجود ولحاجتي الماسة إليه في الترقية العلمية 
مع جزيل الشكر


----------



## يونس فاخر (2 أغسطس 2008)

اخي الكريم عمار :
اختصاصك هو اختصاصي ... ويمكنك مراسلتي على الرسائل الخاصة لكي يمكنك الاستفادة من اطروحتي في الماجستير .... وبداية لمساعدتك اليك الرابط التالي وعليه ثلاث بحوث في اختصاص القوالب رفعتها من اجلك :
http://www.fineupload.com/DOWNLOAD/989a31942/Dies.rar
تقبل تحياتي


----------



## mnci (2 أغسطس 2008)

اتفضل اخى طلبك تجده بالرابط التالى 
carsnology


----------



## مهندس إنتاج (2 أغسطس 2008)

بارك الله فيكم ..


----------



## mr ali ali (7 أغسطس 2008)

ممنون جدا يا اخي العزيز
جزاك الله خير الجزاء


----------



## فتوح (17 فبراير 2009)

يونس فاخر قال:


> اخي الكريم عمار :
> اختصاصك هو اختصاصي ... ويمكنك مراسلتي على الرسائل الخاصة لكي يمكنك الاستفادة من اطروحتي في الماجستير .... وبداية لمساعدتك اليك الرابط التالي وعليه ثلاث بحوث في اختصاص القوالب رفعتها من اجلك :
> http://www.fineupload.com/download/989a31942/dies.rar
> تقبل تحياتي



السلام عليكم

أخي يونس الرابط لا يعمل هل ممكن تعيد تحميله


----------



## عمران احمد (17 مارس 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل من فضلك اعد تحميل الملف مره اخرى
و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------



## عمران احمد (17 مارس 2009)

الرابط لا يعمل من فضلك اعد تحميل الملف مره اخرى
و جزاك الله عنا خير الجزاء


----------

